# Cruze TD incentives?



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I would think that the incentive will be that you will be the only one on the block to have one.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is a Good enough incentive for me..........................................................................................................................................................................................too live without one ....................................................................................or not ,,,,,, this is not my first one on the block ...dang dog kiss a frog and cindarella will pop out and take all of your Mod Money .....Be cool stay cozy Keep cruzen and the new best wishes .....I am not buying another car for atleast 19 more years this cruze will just have to doøoooooooo.........


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it would be the same incentives as any other Cruze trims.


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

Doesn't look like there's any GM insiders here who would be willing to release any info. 

I just hope it has some type of incentive, like a $1,500 cash back offer upon purchase. It'd make the car far more competitive against the VW TDI lineup.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

tndk said:


> Doesn't look like there's any GM insiders here who would be willing to release any info.
> 
> I just hope it has some type of incentive, like a $1,500 cash back offer upon purchase. It'd make the car far more competitive against the VW TDI lineup.


A fuel pump that doesn't die an unnatural death should be a pretty good incentive?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes...

You pump something different in it.


----------



## Adafer (Mar 26, 2013)

What about May for the LT ??


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

Aussie said:


> A fuel pump that doesn't die an unnatural death should be a pretty good incentive?


I don't follow VW, I take it the TDI engines they have tend to have fuel pump problems?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

tndk said:


> I don't follow VW, I take it the TDI engines they have tend to have fuel pump problems?


Both the VW and Audi use the same diesel engine and both drive the high pressure pump off of a camshaft lobe.
Both engines are wiping out the cam and fuel pump......the pump is scoring the lobe off the cam and the pumps drive shoe gets destroyed in the process.

Repair requires a cam/pump/ and a thourough crankcase flushout for metal debris......not pretty or cheap and the same parts are installed, meaning they will fail again.

Rob


----------



## tndk (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting, I've never really paid attention to VW TDI per se. I just look at the specs, never really hear customer reports or problems.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

The Cruze -D should do well providing that there are lots of ads about it at least in Canada .I have a 1998 VW TDI and looking for a replacement.
I do have a love/hate relation with my VW . Great mileage but VW parts are not cheap.The body is full of rust,but the engine is still going strong.
I still get very good mileage, not like when the car was newer , but no complaints since i still have the original injectors and pump.
The glow plugs had to be replaced a few times more often then the newer VW diesel. 
My VW diesel has a timing belt which needs changing every 90.000 km i do it at 100.000km.That is a $600 job.
I don't know if the Cruze-D will have a belt or chain, but i do know that the Cruze 1.4 Turbo has a chain and that was one of the reasons i liked the Cruze gas.

GM just has to advertise a lot about the Cruze-D


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Robby said:


> Both the VW and Audi use the same diesel engine and both drive the high pressure pump off of a camshaft lobe.
> Both engines are wiping out the cam and fuel pump......the pump is scoring the lobe off the cam and the pumps drive shoe gets destroyed in the process.
> 
> Repair requires a cam/pump/ and a thourough crankcase flushout for metal debris......not pretty or cheap and the same parts are installed, meaning they will fail again.
> ...


 Allthough it should be noted that the VW Passat TDI is not having those problems. It is a newer design than the Golf, Jetta, and Sportswagen. The same fixes are being incorporated in the Golf, Sportswagen, and Jetta(in that order) starting a year from now. Along with improved mpg and reduced weight.


----------



## Bettsy (May 5, 2013)

Financing on Cruze Diesel is 1.99% for 36 months, 2.99% for 48 months, 2.99% for 60 months, 3.49% for 72 months, and 3.99% for 84 months, through RBC/Scotiabank/TD Auto Finance (Ontario)


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I wouldn't imagine they will offer a lot of incentives... I doubt they will have any trouble moving them...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

It's a limited production, niche market engine. It wouldn't make any sense to discount them at all.

If they sell well, expect small diesel engines to become common in GM products. If they don't sell well they will sell of the remaining inventory after a year or so and there will be no more diesels for the North American market from GM.

These vehicles are a test to see if average Americans are willing to pay the upcharge for the diesel engine and the diesel fuel to have premium passing power and fantastic range.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Back in the 80's Diesel was cheaper than regular gas but GM built a bad diesel engine. Now I suspect the engine will be good but the price of fuel will play a major part in peoples decisions. Diesel fuel carries a lot of taxes with it. Its a hidden tax on all of us. If you buy it, it likely came from a diesel powered truck and the cost of fuel is past on to us in the products we buy. The government loves hidden taxes so it is unlikely we will ever see diesel prices that will be low enough to change peoples minds. I have a diesel cruze on order but I just love diesels.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

nebojsa said:


> The Cruze -D should do well providing that there are lots of ads about it at least in Canada .I have a 1998 VW TDI and looking for a replacement.
> I do have a love/hate relation with my VW . Great mileage but VW parts are not cheap.The body is full of rust,but the engine is still going strong.
> I still get very good mileage, not like when the car was newer , but no complaints since i still have the original injectors and pump.
> The glow plugs had to be replaced a few times more often then the newer VW diesel.
> ...


The newer VW diesels require the timing belt to be replaced every 120,000 miles however much that is in kilometers. How long will it take you to drive 120,000 miles?


----------



## Bettsy (May 5, 2013)

GM is offering $250 Cash incentive (Ontario)


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Aussie said:


> A fuel pump that doesn't die an unnatural death should be a pretty good incentive?


LOL, that's what I was about to say. A non-exploding HPFP would be competitive.

But ultimately I think it would depend on demand. If they're selling them as fast as they get them on the lot, then I don't think you'll see any incentive. If not, then you might.


----------



## coptzr (May 31, 2013)

Took delivery of mine Tuesday....Im a service manager at a Chevrolet store and there are NO incentives on the 14's at all...not even the dealership employee discount. Oh well, I can understand why...ITS AN AWESOME CAR!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

coptzr said:


> Took delivery of mine Tuesday....Im a service manager at a Chevrolet store and there are NO incentives on the 14's at all...not ever the dealership employeee discount. Oh well, I can understand why...ITS AN AWESOME CAR!!!


Yup, I was told the same thing. ZERO incentive to move the 2014 models, even the diesel, until the 2013's are off the lots. They're still getting shipments of those.


----------

